# imac vs  PC!



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,

pciste (personne n'est parfait!!!) et étudiant en khâgne (prepa littéraire pour les incultes), je souhaite changer mon vieux PC... je voudrais donc connaitre les avantages/ inconvenients qu'il peu y avoir entre les mac et les PC??? si ce n'est  leur design... 
Tout en tenant compte que les PC se sont amélioré question esthetique, et qu'ils sont surtout moins cher .

merci


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

Voici deux adresses: *Switch* et *PC to Mac*.

Bienvenue sur Mac!


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux du mac !
Personnelement je te conseillerais un ibook 800 12'1 combo 12000 francs environ , une vraie bombe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

Je t'avouerais que sauf dans l'eventualité de l'achat d'un portable... c'est document ne sont pas tres convainquant !!!
Quoiqu'en dise Apple, un Imac reviendrat plus cher qu'un PC (exemple: un PC dell P4, graveur+DVD+ ecran plat doit etre 500 Euro moins cher qu'un imac)

Deplus, en passant sur PC, je vais perdre tous mes anciens logiciels... je ne peux donc pas switcher du jour au lendemain comme ça...

Et il faut tenir en compte que tes liens renvoient sur des site gérer(directement ou indirectement) par Apple...

Il ne faudrait tout de même pas voir dans la lutte entre apple et PC, resurgir le vieux mythe de david contre goliath... Apple est une entreprise comme les autres, qui n'a qu'un seul but (je te le donne dans le mil. ) : celui de faire du fric !!! Je ne vais donc pas passer chez Apple juste pour dire "merde" à Bill...

cordialement,

KD


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *(...) exemple: un PC dell P4, graveur+DVD+ ecran plat doit etre 500 Euro moins cher qu'un imac) *



Regarde bien les prix des iMacs sur l'Applestore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu as besoin du graveur DVD?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

l'ibook m'a l'air fort sympathique, mais pour le myope que je suis, je pense que seul le 14" me conviendrait, et on passe tout de suite a 14000 Francs... :-(


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />*  Je t'avouerais que sauf dans l'eventualité de l'achat d'un portable... c'est document ne sont pas tres convainquant !!!
Quoiqu'en dise Apple, un Imac reviendrat plus cher qu'un PC (exemple: un PC dell P4, graveur+DVD+ ecran plat doit etre 500 Euro moins cher qu'un imac)

Deplus, en passant sur PC, je vais perdre tous mes anciens logiciels... je ne peux donc pas switcher du jour au lendemain comme ça...

Et il faut tenir en compte que tes liens renvoient sur des site gérer(directement ou indirectement) par Apple...

Il ne faudrait tout de même pas voir dans la lutte entre apple et PC, resurgir le vieux mythe de david contre goliath... Apple est une entreprise comme les autres, qui n'a qu'un seul but (je te le donne dans le mil. ) : celui de faire du fric !!! Je ne vais donc pas passer chez Apple juste pour dire "merde" à Bill...

cordialement,

KD   *<hr /></blockquote>


Deja il faudrait nous dire c'est quoi ton utilisation !!!!
De plus tu connais pas Virtual PC ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Je ne vais donc pas passer chez Apple juste pour dire "merde" à Bill... *



Et pourquoi pas... Si tu as un minimum d'éthique et que tu t'es informé sur ce qu'est vraiment Microsoft, tu ne peux plus fermer les yeux sur leurs pratiques.* Lis ceci*... ça donne à réfléchir...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> * l'ibook m'a l'air fort sympathique, mais pour le myope que je suis, je pense que seul le 14" me conviendrait, et on passe tout de suite a 14000 Francs... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T'as deja vu un ibook 12'1 ?
T'as vu comment l'ecran est beau ?
Franchement un portable PC ca a 1h30-2h00 d'autonomie , c'est gros ,c'est moche. Que un ibook 5h00 d'autonomie , petit 3,4 cm d'epaisseur,leger 2,2 kg , ca fait pas de bruit ,c'est hyper design et c'est une superbe belle bete !!!
Fais moi confiance la dessus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Deja il faudrait nous dire c'est quoi ton utilisation !!!!
De plus tu connais pas Virtual PC ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Mon utlisation (je pensais que mon statut de khâgneux vous l'a résumé) : internet, traitement de texte,... et creation de site internet quand j'ai le temps, quelques jeux a l'occasion, mais je suis pas un grand fan...
Pour virtual PC, j'ai lu sur ce forum qu'il rame... mais si je passais sur imac, je m'en passerais !

cordialement,

KD


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

Mon utlisation (je pensais que mon statut de khâgneux vous l'a résumé) : internet, traitement de texte,... et creation de site internet quand j'ai le temps, quelques jeux a l'occasion, mais je suis pas un grand fan...
Pour virtual PC, j'ai lu sur ce forum qu'il rame... mais si je passais sur imac, je m'en passerais !

cordialement,

KD   *<hr /></blockquote>



Voila arrete de gueler !!!Et puis l'OS X est le meilleur de toutes les plates formes systemes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 



T'as deja vu un ibook 12'1 ?
T'as vu comment l'ecran est beau ?
Franchement un portable PC ca a 1h30-2h00 d'autonomie , c'est gros ,c'est moche. Que un ibook 5h00 d'autonomie , petit 3,4 cm d'epaisseur,leger 2,2 kg , ca fait pas de bruit ,c'est hyper design et c'est une superbe belle bete !!!
Fais moi confiance la dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

he bien, j'ai vu vaguement le modele 12" (a NY,mais  je pense que c'ets le même modele pour la france... il n'y a pas de model 13"ou autre chose ?) tres franchement même si l'ecran est tres confortable, le 12" me parait petit, c'est peut etre une fausse impression...
Quoiqu'il en soit, si ca peut te rassurer, si je devais prendre un portable je n'essiterais pas une seconde pour un ibook


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Regarde bien les prix des iMacs sur l'Applestore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu as besoin du graveur DVD?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Heuu non , j'ai pas besoin d'un graveur DVD, juste d'un lecteur DVD...

Pour ceux qui est des prix, il faut compter 1900 Euro, pour un imac (G4, DVD, gravuer ,40 Go, 256 Mo) et - de 1500 Euro pour un dell (P4, DVD, Graveur, 40 Go, 512Mo)


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

he bien, j'ai vu vaguement le modele 12" (a NY,mais  je pense que c'ets le même modele pour la france... il n'y a pas de model 13"ou autre chose ?) tres franchement même si l'ecran est tres confortable, le 12" me parait petit, c'est peut etre une fausse impression...
Quoiqu'il en soit, si ca peut te rassurer, si je devais prendre un portable je n'essiterais pas une seconde pour un ibook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il y a que deux ecrans 12 et 14 mais si tu as un ecran externe tu peux le brancher avec ton ice (ibook) quand tu es chez toi !!!Mais tu as une fausse impression c'est pas que j'adore cette machine mais tu t'es goure cela n'est pas petit !

Va a la Fnac demain ( c'est ouvert) et tu verras bien !!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

Heuu non , j'ai pas besoin d'un graveur DVD, juste d'un lecteur DVD...

Pour ceux qui est des prix, il faut compter 1900 Euro, pour un imac (G4, DVD, gravuer ,40 Go, 256 Mo) et - de 1500 Euro pour un dell (P4, DVD, Graveur, 40 Go, 512Mo)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut aussi penser que tu garderas ton iMac plus longtemps et que tu arriveras bien à le revendre... Le prix d'achat n'est pas tout... il faut aussi regarder à moyen et long terme.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Et pourquoi pas... Si tu as un minimum d'éthique et que tu t'es informé sur ce qu'est vraiment Microsoft, tu ne peux plus fermer les yeux sur leurs pratiques. Lis ceci... ça donne à réfléchir...  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est vrai que... c'est tentant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus prendre Apple pour ange...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

Heuu non , j'ai pas besoin d'un graveur DVD, juste d'un lecteur DVD...

Pour ceux qui est des prix, il faut compter 1900 Euro, pour un imac (G4, DVD, gravuer ,40 Go, 256 Mo) et - de 1500 Euro pour un dell (P4, DVD, Graveur, 40 Go, 512Mo)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ok il faut compter 400 euros de difference mais Windows c'est de la merde ca plante toutes les deux heures et on se demande a quoi ca sert le ptit point rouge sur le bureau qui arrete pas de clignote contrairement au mac ou tout est plus facile !!!
Pour les jeux , ok sur PC il y a du choix mais sur mac les jeux qui y sont , ne sont que des Perles !!!
Alors restes sur ton pc de merde si tu concois comme ca les macs !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

c'est vrai que... c'est tentant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus prendre Apple pour ange...    *<hr /></blockquote>

Bien sûr, Apple cherche aussi à faire de l'argent et du commerce... Mais elle a 5% de part de marché (contre 95 pour Microsoft) et elle utilise des pratiques, il me semble, un peu plus avouable. 

Et sur Mac: pas de virus... En dix ans sur Mac je n'en ai pas croisé un seul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on se calme, SirMacGregor!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 



Voila arrete de gueler !!!Et puis l'OS X est le meilleur de toutes les plates formes systemes !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais contrairement a certain je ne guele pas...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

Mais contrairement a certain je ne guele pas...   *<hr /></blockquote>


Tu dis que PC c'est mieux alors restes y !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Faut aussi penser que tu garderas ton iMac plus longtemps et que tu arriveras bien à le revendre... Le prix d'achat n'est pas tout... il faut aussi regarder à moyen et long terme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

supposition , supposition...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Tu dis que PC c'est mieux alors restes y ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

T'es vraiment malin toi...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

J'ai garde un mac 8 ans comme machine principal il marchait du tonnere de Dieu que un pc tu vas le garder 3 ans et apres il merdra alors encore une fois nous fait pas c*** et reste sur ton pc a deux balles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Bien sûr, Apple cherche aussi à faire de l'argent et du commerce... Mais elle a 5% de part de marché (contre 95 pour Microsoft) et elle utilise des pratiques, il me semble, un peu plus avouable. 

Et sur Mac: pas de virus... En dix ans sur Mac je n'en ai pas croisé un seul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on se calme, SirMacGregor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

en 3 ans sur PC, je n'en ai pas croisé non plus... si ce n'est jdbgmgr (qui n'etait qu'une intox de merde)


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

en 3 ans sur PC, je n'en ai pas croisé non plus... si ce n'est jdbgmgr (qui n'etait qu'une intox de merde)   *<hr /></blockquote>



Dis nous pourquoi tu veux un mac alors ?


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

Il y a des tas de témoignages de switchers PC-&gt;Mac dans ces forums. Recherche particulièrement dans le forum iBook (super super machine, c'est vrai, en 12 ou 14").
Ces gars là ne sont pas sponsorisés par Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tu trouveras facilement l'équivalent de tes progs PC (sauf les jeux) sur Mac.
Virtual PC c'est un peu le dernier recours pour un soft très spécifique, ça tourne correct, sauf pour les jeux toujours.

Le passage se fera plus en douceur que tu le penses, et tu pourras poser des questions ou chercher sur les forums.

iMac ou iBook, tes copains seront babas devant certaines des capacités de ta machine.

Bienvenue...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Tu dis que PC c'est mieux alors restes y ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

loin de moi cette idée


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* Il y a des tas de témoignages de switchers PC-&gt;Mac dans ces forums. Recherche particulièrement dans le forum iBook (super super machine, c'est vrai, en 12 ou 14").
Ces gars là ne sont pas sponsorisés par Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tu trouveras facilement l'équivalent de tes progs PC (sauf les jeux) sur Mac.
Virtual PC c'est un peu le dernier recours pour un soft très spécifique, ça tourne correct, sauf pour les jeux toujours.

Le passage se fera plus en douceur que tu le penses, et tu pourras poser des questions ou chercher sur les forums.

iMac ou iBook, tes copains seront babas devant certaines des capacités de ta machine.

Bienvenue...







*<hr /></blockquote>




*YIP, LIS CE QUE J'ECRIS , JE L'AI DEJA MARQUE CA !*


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

loin de moi cette idée   *<hr /></blockquote>



Ok mais pourquoi tu veux un mac?


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

YIP, LIS CE QUE J'ECRIS , JE L'AI DEJA MARQUE CA ! *<hr /></blockquote>


Cool, SMG, cooool


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 


Cool, SMG, cooool 







*<hr /></blockquote>

Desole , Yip c'est l'autre khagneux qui m'a enerve !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai garde un mac 8 ans comme machine principal il marchait du tonnere de Dieu que un pc tu vas le garder 3 ans et apres il merdra alors encore une fois nous fait pas c*** et reste sur ton pc a deux balles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ce n'est mon P3 800, j'utilise assez regulierement autant pour internet que pour la creation de site un portable armada 1520 D, qui doit approcher les 6 ou 7...

Il y a egalment des idées preconcus à propos des PC... ou bien je suis un miraculé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai garde un mac 8 ans comme machine principal il marchait du tonnere de Dieu que un pc tu vas le garder 3 ans et apres il merdra alors encore une fois nous fait pas c*** et reste sur ton pc a deux balles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ce n'est mon P3 800, j'utilise assez regulierement autant pour internet que pour la creation de site un portable armada 1520 D, qui doit approcher les 6 ou 7 ans...

Il y a egalment des idées preconcus à propos des PC... ou bien je suis un miraculé


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 

si ce n'est mon P3 800, j'utilise assez regulierement autant pour internet que pour la creation de site un portable armada 1520 D, qui doit approcher les 6 ou 7 ans...

Il y a egalment des idées preconcus à propos des PC... ou bien je suis un miraculé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>



deja tu postes double et tu reponds pas a mes questions 
POURQUOI TU VEUX UN MAC ??


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* deja tu postes double et tu reponds pas a mes questions 
POURQUOI TU VEUX UN MAC ??  *<hr /></blockquote>

Il est tard... tu devrais aller dormir...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Il est tard... tu devrais aller dormir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vais te mettre mon poing dans la g*** , c'est toi qui va aller domir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Desole , Yip c'est l'autre khagneux qui m'a enerve !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est contre les pcistes que tu en as toi, mais contre les khâgneux... j'ai vu juste ???

cordialement,

KD


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* 
Il y a egalment des idées preconcus à propos des PC... ou bien je suis un miraculé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je crains bien qu'il y ait effectivement des idées préconçues à propos des PC chez les Macusers. Je n'y échappe pas toujours moi-même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un conseil : essaie de trouver un utilisateur de Mac dans ton entourage, parle lui de ton envie de switcher, pose lui des questions, demande lui des démos.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 



deja tu postes double et tu reponds pas a mes questions 
POURQUOI TU VEUX UN MAC ??  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mes excuses les plus sinceres aux moderateurs a qui j'ai fait l'affront de poster un double message (par mégarde)... malheur a moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour ce qui est de ta question je n'y repondais pas car figure toi que j'etais occupé a faire autre chose... mais maintenant que j'ai le temps je vais pouvoir te repondre... 

Tout d'abord je venais sur ce site pour connaitre la comparaison PC/mac et les difficultes qu'on pouvait rencontrer en switchant... 
je n'ai jamais affirmé que je voulais un mac (pour ce qui concerne les machines de bureau... mais mon choix ce tournerait  tres tres certainement vers un ibook si je devais prendre un portable ;-) ).

Pour  ce qui concerne l'eventuel choix d'un imac, j'avais entendu (vaguement, certes!) des avis tres positifs sur ce dernier... c'est pour cette raison que j'envisagais "eventuellement" l'achat d'un imac... je t'avouerais egalement que je ne suis pas indifferent au charme de la machine et a ses capacites..


----------



## minime (15 Décembre 2002)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord je venais sur ce site pour connaitre la comparaison PC/mac et les difficultes qu'on pouvait rencontrer en switchant...


Tu viens de rencontrer la principale difficulté -&gt; le SMG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="green">[AppleSecretNetwork:~] MiniMe% su
Password:
[AppleSecretNetwork:/Users/MiniMe] MiniMe# cd ..
[AppleSecretNetwork:/Users] MiniMe# rm -r SMG
[AppleSecretNetwork:/Users] MiniMe# exit
exit
[AppleSecretNetwork:~] MiniMe%</font color>


----------



## Scott2 (15 Décembre 2002)

Si tu veut comparer une iMac est un Dell, il y a des considerations moins evidents. Pour exemple, l'image dans l'iMac est 100% digital (de la carte graphique à l'écran). Les PCs en general, et je crois que Dell inclus, passe par l'analogue; on voir le difference.

Je travail avec les PCs et vive à la maison en Mac. C'est une inconvenience, mais avec les iApplications mon vie à la maison ne resemble plus le travail.


----------



## Atlantique (15 Décembre 2002)

Kasparov
Simplement pour te dire que je n'ai jamais été pris d'affection pour un PC. 
Avec mauvaise foi je peux défendre mon iMac jusqu'à plus soif. Lorsqu'il se passe passe quelque chose de pas normal je suis physiquement pris de panique comme lorsque l'on crois perdre un fichier important.
Si je pars plusieurs jours, je cherche un Apple Center ou une FNAC pour voir son petit frère.
Clairement il ne me déçoit jamais. Tout ce que Apple a imaginer pour lui est génial. Je ne me lasse pas de sa facilité d'emploi.
Je regrette simplement parfois de ne pas pouvoir faire exactement les même choses que l'on peut faire sur un PC. Les nouveautés sont parfois un peu en retard quoique depuis jaguar, j'ai l'impression que les univers se rattrappent. 
Je crois aussi que lorsque l'on compare au PC il y a plein de choses qui nous paraissent archaïques compliquées où pas très intutives dans windows. 
Et puis beaucoup ne connaissent pas vraimant bien les deux univers pour les comparer vraimant.
Il y a parfois des partis pris idiots chez Apple comme la souris  avec un seul bouton et sans molette, la guerre usb/iLink ou airport/bluetuth .
J'ai parfois l'impression d'être dans un monde un peu à part (un peu trop) mais il suffit de voir la tête des personnes qui viennet chez moi pour sentir le regrêt qu'il y a chez eux de ne pas avoir eu le courage de risquer le coup.
Et puis je m'étonne aujourd'hui moi même de la compatibilité à laquelle on est arrivé entre les deux plateformes. Je ne sais pas s'il reste des fichiers usuels qui ne peuvent s'échanger.

Enfin bref, si mon Mac meurs, je porte le deuil.
Je crois qu'on est beaucoup avec ce sentiment mais que c'est difficile à exprimer.
Je te souhaite un Mac pour Noël.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

apres mûre reflexion,puisqu'il faudrat bien que je passe sur portable d'ici 1 an, je vais attendre qu'Apple sorte les G4 sur leur ibook puis je me lancerais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




12" / 12" avec ecran externe ou 14" c'est une autre histoire....


----------



## Zitoune (15 Décembre 2002)

Tu peux aussi acheter au  Refurb' store !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

hum hum je sais...
L'ennui c'est que l'ibook va me servir de machine principal donc je prendrais au minimun un G3 800 (avec surtout la carte graphique 32 Mo) ou j'atttendrais les G4 sur ibook, qui ne devrais plus tarder...


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr />* hum hum je sais...
L'ennui c'est que l'ibook va me servir de machine principal donc je prendrais au minimun un G3 800 (avec surtout la carte graphique 32 Mo) ou j'atttendrais les G4 sur ibook, qui ne devrais plus tarder...    *<hr /></blockquote>


Ça j'espère, car j'ai déjà dit ici que j'attendais le G4 pour acheter un iBook, or le chargeur et la batterie du mien donnent des signes de faiblesse (au bout de 3 ans et pas mal de recharges)...


----------



## huexley (16 Décembre 2002)

Je suis triste du comportement sur ce thread, Je trouve que les arguments avancés ne sont pas très convaincant, PC de merde etc etc.. Bref, certains "devraient" relire la charte à leurs moment perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que "modérer" ce forum devient urgent tant les arguments pour switcher sur Mac sont à la limite de l'insulte... Venir sur Mac est avant tout une histoire de "feeling"... un Mac remplit à 200% toute les tâches que tu sembles vouloir y faire ... Alors pourquoi douter, essayes en un et craque !

Enfin, je pense que certains devrait occuper leur dimanche a aller prendre l'air ils décompresseraient...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je surveille, .- si ca dérape à nouveau je fermerais les portes


----------



## Sir (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr />* Je suis triste du comportement sur ce thread, Je trouve que les arguments avancés ne sont pas très convaincant, PC de merde etc etc.. Bref, certains "devraient" relire la charte à leurs moment perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que "modérer" ce forum devient urgent tant les arguments pour switcher sur Mac sont à la limite de l'insulte... Venir sur Mac est avant tout une histoire de "feeling"... un Mac remplit à 200% toute les tâches que tu sembles vouloir y faire ... Alors pourquoi douter, essayes en un et craque !

Enfin, je pense que certains devrait occuper leur dimanche a aller prendre l'air ils décompresseraient...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je surveille, .- si ca dérape à nouveau je fermerais les portes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>




desole man , j'ai pas fais attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il faut que je me calme


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

Tu as un problème avec ton avatar SMG, je ne le vois plus ?

Je l'aime bien pourtant, il est super Yoda !


----------



## Zitoune (16 Décembre 2002)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *j'atttendrais les G4 sur ibook, qui ne devrais plus tarder...    *



Je mise sur mai car les universités américaines passent leurs commandes en juin !



PS : ton correcteur orthographique a besoin de passer à la révision


----------



## benjamin (16 Décembre 2002)

Un tout jeune ancien khagneux te conseille l'iBook. C'est une machine parfaite pour les étudiants, et le modèle 12" est déjà très confortable (en plus il rentre facilement dans les sacs). Pour l'utilisation que tu souhaites en faire (et que j'en fais aujourd'hui), le G3 800 est très confortable (les 32 Mo de Vram y sont aussi pour quelque chose). Tu le prends partout avec toi, en bibli, avec Word toujours sous la main.
Et puis tu peux te servir des connexions internet à la volée, si les administrateurs sont sympas (une prise ethernet débranchée d'un vieux PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Je t'assure que tu ne te sépareras plus de cet ordinateur.
Bonne chance pour Normale


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr />* 

Je mise sur mai car les universités américaines passent leurs commandes en juin !

*<hr /></blockquote>


C'est à peu près ce que je pensais, bonne nouvelle pour moi cette confirmation !

Tu penses qu'à l'Apple Expo (la vraie) il y aura des prix sur ces nouveaux iBooks (j'ai jamais acheté que du logiciel aux AE) ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr />* 

Je mise sur mai car les universités américaines passent leurs commandes en juin !

*<hr /></blockquote>

bah je suis pas a 6 mois près... si il faut attendre, j'attendrai...


----------



## Zitoune (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />*Tu penses qu'à l'Apple Expo (la vraie) il y aura des prix sur ces nouveaux iBooks (j'ai jamais acheté que du logiciel aux AE) ?







*<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'en ai aucune idée : je ne travaille pas chez Apple !
Et pour la date d'apparition du G4 dans les iBook, ce n'est qu'une supposition de ce qui me semblerait logique de faire !


----------



## Kzimir (17 Décembre 2002)

Ben voui, bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour avoir participé vite fait à l'aventure en bossant chez un revendeur comme commercial pdt la durée du dernier salon, je peux t'affirmer que même les PowerMacs qui étaient super récents avaient des tarifs revus à la baisse...
Seul l'iMac 17" n'avait pas trop baissé, suite à des pbs d'approvisionnement auprès d'Apple...

Moi aussi j'attendrais bien un iBook G4 jusque là mais je crois que je vais me jeter à l'eau avant, j'en peux plus


----------



## Marcus (18 Décembre 2002)

Moi je suis étudiant dans une ecole ingénieur en informatique et ca fait 3 ou 4 ans que j'ai switcher. Je ne regrette rien, et pour rien au monde je ne rachetterai un pc. J'ai change mon iBook recemment pour un 800 combo 12 pouces. C une merveille. Personnellement je trouve l'ecran du 12" de meilleur qualité et qu'on arrete de dire qu'il n'ait pas assez grand. L'école est un reseau entierement pc (on doit etre une petite dizaine a avoir des mac). Beaucoup de personnes ont des portables. J'en ai vu certains ne pas arriver a se connecter avec le pc alors qu'avec le mac je n'ai aucun probleme. Et pour les cours d'Unix je ne vous dis meme pas comment c trop cool. Pour ce qui est des applics, le Mac est vraiment tres bien fourni et je trouve tout ce que je veux (carracho powa). Je recupere des applic Mac bien plus facilement que des applic pécé. Et un plus non négligeable, l'entraide entre les Mac Users, c une communauté formidable.
Voila, d'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut passez sur mon serveur carracho, y a pas de probleme
l'adresse : tequila.homeftp.net
log : mac
pass : 1984

En attendant je souhaite a tout ceux qui ont ou qui vont switcher un  tres bon switch.
Marcus


----------



## Jacen (18 Décembre 2002)

j'ai toujours été pc, je viens de commander un pwoerbook et... je l'attends avec impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans l'état actuel des choses il est clair que je n'acehterai jamais de mac de bureau, sans vouloir troller, je n'en vois absolument pas l'utilité (et comment je vias jouer à mes jeux moi?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre question portable, je crois que je ne vais jurer plus que par Apple : autonomie, design, legereté ET lecteur optique, bonnes performances, ecran super (enfin j'espère, quand je l'aurai je comparerai à mon portable HP et à mon 181T samsung), quand on s'emmerde   on peut jouer à des trucs sympas malgré tout : warcraft 3, émulation etc, en fait tout ce qu'il faut pour un  _ *portable*_ ! 
Quand je pense que j'ai vu des gars ahetés des PCs radiaurs portables de 4kg avec 2h d'autonomie parce qu'ils voulaient jouer à Battlefield 1942  sur des écrans tft pourris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... FOOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt d'un Mac de bureau, c'est cher, c'est beau certes, mais niveau prix / performances est ce que ça fait vraiment le poids?


----------



## ederntal (18 Décembre 2002)

l'interet c'est avant tout le SOFT... jaguar est une merveille


----------



## macintroll (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />*
Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt d'un Mac de bureau, c'est cher, c'est beau certes, mais niveau prix / performances est ce que ça fait vraiment le poids?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

euh ben on en reparle quand tu aura ton powerbook.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu nous dira si tu n'as pas envie d'un petit bi-pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne serais ce que pour profiter de Jaguar au TAF


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />*
Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt d'un Mac de bureau, c'est cher, c'est beau certes, mais niveau prix / performances est ce que ça fait vraiment le poids?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


Je pense que oui.
De nombreuses études montrent que la productivité est bien meilleure sur Mac (études en entreprises).
Même si une appli est plus rapide sur PC, l'ergonomie, le plus faible taux de plantages et la maintenance facile font qu'on arrive plus vite au résultat désiré.

Pour jouer, par contre, mieux vaut un PC (boosté, donc probablement pas beaucoup moins cher qu'un Mac) mais avec une logithèque plus étendue.


----------



## Guicube (18 Décembre 2002)

bon je fais mes études avec un des premiers ibooks ice... je n'ai donc que 500mhz un bus 2 fois moins rapide et 8 Mo de vram... et pourtant et pourtant cette machine me donne du bonheur tous les jours....

pratique, l'écran 12" est loin d'être handicapant, c une machine solide.... ma maladresse l'a forcé à recevoir quelques coups.. jamais dans l'écran heureusement.. après tout n'est -il pas prévu pour pouvoir passerson temps dans le sac à dos d'un collégien? c po ce qu'a dit apple?

et bon même si c vrai que joue plus beaucoup... ça fait pas de mal aux études  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




moi je ne veux forcer la main à personne.. mais en plus sous jaguar tu ne purras pas dire que tu auras vraiment des pb de compatibilités logicielles... et pis pour les transferts de fichiers pc mac si tu en as éventuellement besoin... j'utilse les cdrw ça marche au poil.... 

mon ibook je le garderai jusq'à qu'il claque !!!!


----------



## Onra (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Guicube:</font><hr />* bon je fais mes études avec un des premiers ibooks ice... je n'ai donc que 500mhz un bus 2 fois moins rapide et 8 Mo de vram... et pourtant et pourtant cette machine me donne du bonheur tous les jours....

pratique, l'écran 12" est loin d'être handicapant, c une machine solide.... ma maladresse l'a forcé à recevoir quelques coups.. jamais dans l'écran heureusement.. après tout n'est -il pas prévu pour pouvoir passerson temps dans le sac à dos d'un collégien? c po ce qu'a dit apple?

et bon même si c vrai que joue plus beaucoup... ça fait pas de mal aux études  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je ne veux forcer la main à personne.. mais en plus sous jaguar tu ne purras pas dire que tu auras vraiment des pb de compatibilités logicielles... et pis pour les transferts de fichiers pc mac si tu en as éventuellement besoin... j'utilse les cdrw ça marche au poil.... 

mon ibook je le garderai jusq'à qu'il claque !!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Même machine même combat... ce n'est que du bonheur ! Ce me fait toujours plaisir d'utiliser mon iBook. C'est assez curieux comme sentiment, ça ne se passait pas comme ça avec mon pc !

C'est le coup du "Say hello to iMac" je crois, un mac c'est un peu plus qu'un simple ordinateur. Je comprends mieux maintenant l'attachement de certains...


----------



## Sir (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* 

Même machine même combat... ce n'est que du bonheur ! Ce me fait toujours plaisir d'utiliser mon iBook. C'est assez curieux comme sentiment, ça ne se passait pas comme ça avec mon pc !

C'est le coup du "Say hello to iMac" je crois, un mac c'est un peu plus qu'un simple ordinateur. Je comprends mieux maintenant l'attachement de certains...





*<hr /></blockquote>



Comme qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Je comprends mieux maintenant l'attachement de certains... *



En plus quand on a vu *Ellen Feiss* on a plus aucune raison de rester sur PC...


----------



## Jacen (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

En plus quand on a vu Ellen Feiss on a plus aucune raison de rester sur PC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
si j'étais sur HFR je dirais quelque chose comme "TOPIC DE PUSSO DETECTED"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ce n'est pa le cas, je me contenterai donc de dire qu'en effet, heureusement qu'apple a pensé à nous, mâle (avec un â bien grave), même si ellen fesse n'a rien d'une top modèle (elle est mignone, pour une fille normale et elel a bon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )....

Petite question au passage : ça existe les roulettes de défilement sur mac? 

P.S : j'ai décidé d'acheter un Powerbook AVANT de voir la pub


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />* 
si j'étais sur HFR je dirais quelque chose comme "TOPIC DE PUSSO DETECTED"  (...)*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu diras ça aussi à Foguenne... et à tous les admirateurs d'Ellen...


----------



## Onra (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr />* Petite question au passage : ça existe les roulettes de défilement sur mac? 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui pourquoi ?
C'est un truc tout bête un mulot, mais OUI quand tu branches un mulot avec plus d'un bouton, roulette, etc. ça fonctionne... et sans driver siouplait !


----------



## olivier.audy (19 Décembre 2002)

&gt;Jacen
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Dans l'état actuel des choses il est clair que je n'acehterai jamais de mac de bureau, sans vouloir troller, je n'en vois absolument pas l'utilité  <hr /></blockquote> 

c'est amusant, car je pense tout le contraire 

Dans l'etat actuel des choses, je n'acheterais pas de portable (ni Ibook ni Ti') mais plutot une machine de bureau , soit la premiere soit la seconde de la gamme, afin de bénificier du maximum de puissance pour Jaguar qui est bien (trop ) gourmand.
Je pense que si les Ibooks peuvent satisafaire les personnes a qui il est destiné, le powerbook (considéré comme machine pro) en prendra un vieux coup dans l'aile dans quelques mois.
Il affiche quand meme a peu de choses pres les memes caracteristiques que l'imac de bureau, qui me semble parait deja un peu dépassé niveau hard (par rapport a jagar bien sur), pour ce que j'en ai testé dans les fnacs et a apple expo.

La différence au niveau du hard entre un mac et un PC est tres  large en ce moment, et le soucis, c'est que OS X creuse encore plus cet écart.


----------



## Jacen (19 Décembre 2002)

qu'est ce qui m a pris de switcher maintenant?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha ba je sais pourquoi, ouf! (pendant un moment l'autre blasphémateur m'a fait douter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Les portables PC ça connaient pas le compromis : soit c'est l'équivalent d'un desktop niveau performance et poids, soit c'est tout léger mais c'est cehr et y'a rien dedans...
Alors que le powerbook est relativement léger, beau, avec une GRANDE autonomie et et et et et et heu... des bonnes perfs quand même, nan? Et pis en plus vu le prix payé...


----------



## olivier.audy (19 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
pendant un moment l'autre blasphémateur m'a fait douter  <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est moi le blasphémateur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Désolé Jacen, je donne mon avis, sans exageration je sais bien que tu as un Ti'

Mais bon pour moi, que la machine soit belle et legere c'est un plus par contre que les logiciels de base developpés par la marque comme Itune et Iphoto, hormis toutes leurs qualités saccadent en se redimensionnant, je trouve ca inadmissible surtout sur une machine a ce prix
C'est pour ca que je dis que si Apple s'amuse a sortir un mac OS 11 dans 1 ans qui demande un G6, c'est rude pour les acheteurs d'il y a un an qui ont payés de si cheres machines

A l'epoque ou j'ai acheté mon G4, OS 9 marchait aussi bien sur un G3 B&amp;W de l'année d'avant, que sur un G3 beige encore plus ancien.
je ne me sentais donc pas obligé de débourser un max de fric pour pouvoir travailler au minimum (apres cela se jouait selon un rapport / vitesse de calcul brute, mais n'avait pas d'influence sur la vélocité minimale de l'OS)

Ce qui n'est pas le cas désormais dans l'offre materielle / logicielle systeme que propose apple.


----------



## Jacen (19 Décembre 2002)

vi je vois ce que je veux dire. D'un autre côté y'avait pas ma lde gens qui disaient réussir à faire tourner et à utiliser Os X sur des vieux macs, bizare nan? 
J4ai pas encore mon Ti', je verai bien ce que ça vaut entre les mains, si je suis déçu, et be, je, je... serai déçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et apple perdra un client!) 

P.S: "par contre que les logiciels de base developpés par la marque comme Itune et Iphoto, hormis toutes leurs qualités saccadent en se redimensionnant, je trouve ca inadmissible surtout sur une machine a ce prix", ça sort d"où ça?


----------



## Jetsurfer (20 Décembre 2002)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> * Dans l'état actuel des choses il est clair que je n'acehterai jamais de mac de bureau, sans vouloir troller, je n'en vois absolument pas l'utilité (et comment je vias jouer à mes jeux moi?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement je suis 100% d'accord avec toi et j'en suis arrivé à cette conclusion au mois d'avril dernier.
Autrement dit mon prochain portable qui remplacera mon PB 1400 sera à mon humble avis un iBook lorsque cela sera necessaire, par contre côté "bureau" et bien j'ai un .... depuis avril et même si j'ai également un iMac DV/400 et bien je ne compte pas acheter un autre Mac pour le remplacer.


----------



## olivier.audy (20 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
  D'un autre côté y'avait pas ma lde gens qui disaient réussir à faire tourner et à utiliser Os X sur des vieux macs, bizare nan<hr /></blockquote> 
Non c pas bizarre, chacun ses besoins et ses attentes
Moi je veux que ca speede au niveau de l'interface (pour la vitesse de calcul j'en demande pas tant, mon G4 mono me suffit)


</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
  ça sort d"où ça? <hr /></blockquote> 
ca sort de mes essais sur des macs de la fnac, et de la derniere apple expo ; entre autres des Imac TFT et des titanium 800.

Bon : faut pas dramatiser, ca doit etre utilisable, mais bizarrement ca saccade pareil que sur mon G4 400 (meme carte graph 32 Mo geforce que les imacs) quand on redimensionne la fenetre.
De meme pour les fenetres Finder, au bout de quelques manipulations rapides 
Apres je ne soutiens pas que toutes les applis sont comme ca bien sur
Mais disons que pour des applis made in Apple, ca la fout mal et ca met pas en confiance ! 

je donne mon avis d'utilisateur c tout : ca compense un peu l'engouement de certains.


----------

